# CUBA 2021 BRUTAL



## PELMA MÁSTER (20 Abr 2021)




----------



## TradingMetales (20 Abr 2021)

eso casi casi ya estaba asi hace 10 años.


----------



## Starfire (20 Abr 2021)

Son podemismos sanos.


----------



## Ardafilo (20 Abr 2021)

Pues me gusta, qué le vamos a hacer


----------



## Eyman (20 Abr 2021)

Menos samba e mais trabajar.


----------



## sinosuke (20 Abr 2021)

Las putas y el ron están baratos, eso sí


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.

Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.

Se vive de manera más autentica, los niños allí no están enganchados a las putas consolas, ni al smartphone, ni las tables, sino que salen a la calle a jugar.

Podrán ser pobres, pero nosotros los supuestamente "desarrollados" vivimos MIERDAS de vidas. SOLO HACE FALTA VER LA PUTA ESTADISTICA DE CONSUMO DE ANTIDEPRESIVOS.*****

Y que decir de sus mujeres....a mi una jinetera me robo el coraçao...ya lo he contado muchas veces. Pero vamos...que fui muy feliz en aquellas noches de verano mientras me bailaba reggaeton y tumbado en la cama me tomaba una cerveza helada mientras le azotaba el culo. Y que decir!! cuando me llamaba "papi"....ESO me lo llevo a la puta tumba

Lo dicho: Cuba es un pais autentico.






*****


----------



## España1 (20 Abr 2021)

Ya se ha llenado de comunistas nostálgicos.

Que majos, pena no viváis allí y tengáis que prostituir a vuestras hijas por jabón y arroz, comunistas pijos de salón.


----------



## HazLoQueTePida (20 Abr 2021)

¿No habéis visto la película: "_Juan de los muertos_"? Hay una escena en pleno apocalipsis zombie con calles ardiendo y gente muriendo por todas partes y los protagonistas dicen algo así:

- ¿_No notas algo raro_?

+ _No, yo veo a Cuba como siempre_.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

España1 dijo:


> Ya se ha llenado de comunistas nostálgicos.
> 
> Que majos, pena no viváis allí y tengáis que prostituir a vuestras hijas por jabón y arroz, comunistas pijos de salón.



Yo no soy comunista, Dios me libre. 

Pero no se puede negar que es un lugar único en el mundo que conserva su identidad cultural y que se vive como viviamos aqui en el siglo pasado, los niños jugando en la calle, la gente relacionandose en la calle, etc etc


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



Pero que jilipolleces dices ?? Eres el mismísimo reflejo de esa gente que “viaja” para aprender culturas y no aprende una mierda por que es incapaz de entender lo que ven sus ojos... los niños no juegan a la consola por que están intentado prostituirse con los yumas.

A lo que tú llamas “encanto y magia” es POBREZA, no tener un duro ni para pintar un triste edificio, tener un país tan jodidamente desorganizado que no llegan ni los suministros al economato.

“Una jinetera te robó el corazón”? Tu eres un PUTO MISERABLE, seguro que tú también se lo robaste a ella... HIJODEPUTA, a base de divisa convertible

OJALÁ LAS MUJERES DE TU FAMILIA TUVIERAN QUE FOLLARSE A UN SACO DE MIERDA COMO TÚ PARA COMPRAR UN LAPTOP.


----------



## DUDH (20 Abr 2021)

Comunismo sí, bloqueo y puteo internacional, también.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Pero que jilipolleces dices ?? Eres el mismísimo reflejo de esa gente que “viaja” para aprender culturas y no aprende una mierda por que e incapaz de entender lo que ven sus ojos... los niños no juegan a la consola por que están intentado prostituirse con los yumas.
> 
> A lo que tú llamas “encanto y magia” es POBREZA, no tener un duro ni para pintar un triste edificio, tener un país tan jodida mente desorganizadlo que no llegan ni los suministros al economato.
> 
> ...



            

Me he reido.

_don't hate the player hate the game_


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

QUE MARAVILLA EL LIBERALISMO


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Abr 2021)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Pero que jilipolleces dices ?? Eres el mismísimo reflejo de esa gente que “viaja” para aprender culturas y no aprende una mierda por que es incapaz de entender lo que ven sus ojos... los niños no juegan a la consola por que están intentado prostituirse con los yumas.
> 
> A lo que tú llamas “encanto y magia” es POBREZA, no tener un duro ni para pintar un triste edificio, tener un país tan jodidamente desorganizado que no llegan ni los suministros al economato.
> 
> ...




te falta comentar lo de que le azotaba el culo, que piensas de esa parte ?


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo no soy comunista, Dios me libre.
> 
> Pero no se puede negar que es un lugar único en el mundo que conserva su identidad cultural y que se vive como viviamos aqui en el siglo pasado, los niños jugando en la calle, la gente relacionandose en la calle, etc etc



me recuerdas a esos pijos que van a india a "encontrarse con su yo interior".

aunque entiendo lo que dices. el mundo actual capitalista es el vómito del bodrio. el igualitarismo ha creado monstruos.

pero lo que estás viendo es eso, pobreza. no te comas mucho la cabeza.

desde fuera es todo pintoresco y curioso. vivir en esa pobreza tiene que ser horrible. claro que los índices de suicidio están bajo mínimos, normal, la gente pelea por vivir y salir de la mierda, tienen un motivo en la vida. 

podrías llegar a una conclusión bastante curiosa si sigues por ese camino. una conclusión que está prohibida y que no se puede decir delante de otra gente. pero yo la sé.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


> me recuerdas a esos pijos que van a india a "encontrarse con su yo interior".
> 
> aunque entiendo lo que dices. el mundo actual capitalista es el vómito del bodrio. el igualitarismo ha creado monstruos.
> 
> ...



El capitalismo, pero sobretodo la globalización es mierda. A mucha gente la van a despedir y van a contratar a indios para que hagan su trabajo por mucho menos dinero y deslocalizar sus putos trabajos de administrativos, contables, controllers y demás.

GOZAD.



WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Pero que jilipolleces dices ?? Eres el mismísimo reflejo de esa gente que “viaja” para aprender culturas y no aprende una mierda por que es incapaz de entender lo que ven sus ojos... los niños no juegan a la consola por que están intentado prostituirse con los yumas.
> 
> A lo que tú llamas “encanto y magia” es POBREZA, no tener un duro ni para pintar un triste edificio, tener un país tan jodidamente desorganizado que no llegan ni los suministros al economato.
> 
> ...



A ver crack, era una jinetera y estaba GRATIS conmigo, estuve saliendo con ella.

ESPABILA


----------



## Bender32 (20 Abr 2021)

Poner una foto para pontificar sobre un pais es lo mas paco que hay.Todos tienen fotos negras y rosas.

Igualmente todo el que haya viajado por centroamerica sabe que Cuba es lo mas potable que hay en ese estercolero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2021)

Un país lleno de negros, putas y ron, da igual quien gobernase, estaban perdidos de antemano.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> El capitalismo, pero sobretodo la globalización es mierda. A mucha gente la van a despedir y van a contratar a indios para que hagan su trabajo por mucho menos dinero y deslocalizar sus putos trabajos de administrativos, contables, controllers y demás.
> 
> GOZAD.




el secreto está en el término medio. comer mucho y comer poco provocan la misma consecuencia a través de diferentes caminos.

mucho y poco son abundancia.

toma sólo lo que necesites.

una tribu africana de esas en taparrabos no está tan lejos de nuestras sociedades capitalistas como creemos.

son la misma mierda una y otra.

la gente no quiere ver la realidad, sólo mugir y dar leche.


----------



## alas97 (20 Abr 2021)

El bloqueo









Tras destruir la ganadería en Cuba, régimen “libera” carne de res | ADN Cuba


El castrismo anunció una serie de medidas para “potenciar la producción de alimentos”, entre ellas la autorización a que los campesinos vendan por su cuenta la carne de res que producen, así como la leche y sus derivados




adncuba.com





y me voy para no clavarle una estaca en el corazón a algún rojo.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (20 Abr 2021)

efectivamente.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

Ya están los moralistas de turno que nunca han roto un plato.


----------



## mberon (20 Abr 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Las putas y el ron están baratos, eso sí



¿Cómo se llama la del culo que tienes debajo en la firma, tronco?.


----------



## Apophis (20 Abr 2021)

Dos cosas a tener en cuenta:

1. Socialismo improvisado. Escasa planificación. No se impulsó la industrialización. Estado parásito de la URRS.
2. Elevado porcentaje de negros y mestizos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Abr 2021)

60 años de embargo y sabotajes, pero *CUBA RESISTE!!!*


----------



## Insurgent (20 Abr 2021)

País más pobre de América: Haití. 
Los países multirraciales o con africanos exclusivamente no funcionan ni funcionarán, vamos a la favela global, espero que los amarillos resistan.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Abr 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


> me recuerdas a esos pijos que van a india a "encontrarse con su yo interior".
> 
> aunque entiendo lo que dices. el mundo actual capitalista es el vómito del bodrio. el igualitarismo ha creado monstruos.
> 
> ...



podrías llegar a una conclusión bastante curiosa si sigues por ese camino. una conclusión que está prohibida y que no se puede decir delante de otra gente. pero yo la sé.

Sé bueno y cuéntanosla anda.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> El capitalismo, pero sobretodo la globalización es mierda. A mucha gente la van a despedir y van a contratar a indios para que hagan su trabajo por mucho menos dinero y deslocalizar sus putos trabajos de administrativos, contables, controllers y demás.
> 
> GOZAD.
> 
> ...



A ver crack, era una jinetera y estaba GRATIS conmigo, estuve saliendo con ella.
No y no.
Ella asumió el coste del riesgo comercial de intentar comprar un pasaje fuera de Cuba.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (20 Abr 2021)

todo bien hasta que has dicho lo de _*Es un país que echó a un dictador que tenía al país hecho un cortijo de la mafia y una casa de putas, mientras aquí nos llevan meando en la cara ni se sabe desde cuánto.*_

sí, es un país que echó a un dictador para poner a otro que ha convertido cuba en un estercolero mafioso y en un país de putas mientras aquí estás en tu casa de putita madre y hablando del tercer mundo desde un iphone.

y si los comunistas en vez de aplicar cosas que no funcionan, aplicasen otras que sí? a lo mejor no tendrían ni bloqueo.

pobres cubansitos bloqueados. que les den por el culo.

yo también los hubiese bloqueado. y si hitler no hubiese dado por el culo con sus hornos, a lo mejor hasta se podrían haber borrado del mapa con un bombazo.


----------



## Tusade (20 Abr 2021)

A ti la justicia te importa una mierda, igual que te importa una mierda la pobreza en la que viven los cubanos, que tienen que largarse en patera hasta EE.UU. Eso sí que es "vender el alma" a un dictador asqueroso que vive en palacios mientras "su gente" vive en chabolas con los pies descalzos.

Los commies sois todos así: ladrones, asesinos y mentirosos.


----------



## ashe (20 Abr 2021)

Por raro que lo parezca no estan tan mal en el sentido de que al menos no están corrompidos por el consumismo como el materialismo, ahi al menos saben lo que hay, lo digo porque eso da en cierta manera capacidad de empezar a moverse uno

Eso no significa que apoye al regimen y la situación cubana ni mucho menos, me refiero a que hoy tan modernos y tal quita internet durante una semana y haber la que se lia en especial con la generación de cristal que es peor que los "milenia" (la mia porque salvo un porcentaje bajo...)


----------



## ashe (20 Abr 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> 60 años de embargo y sabotajes, pero *CUBA RESISTE!!!*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 633060



el famoso embargo es para unos productos concretos, si hubiese embargo real no estaría lleno de dolares ¿para que tener dolares si te meten un embargo?

Embargo y además criminal fue el que le hicieron a España en el anterior regimen encabezado por Inglaterra y USA sin olvidar a otro cancer llamado Francia, que les salió mal la jugada por los negocios que cerró con Argentina antes de ese, y ahi no veo "quejas" por los del pensamiento de siempre...

Y por cierto en Cuba hubo 3 dias de luto por Franco ya que este votó en contra del embargo hacia Cuba, pero eso seguro que en las reuniones perroflauta progre, izmierda o como uno lo quiera llamar no te lo contarán...


----------



## Straton (20 Abr 2021)

Al menos pueden ir sin bozal


----------



## cripton36 (20 Abr 2021)

y por que crees que han pasado tio? puro SOCIALISMO-CAPITALISTA.
para alla va españa dentro de poco
te saluda un marxista


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (20 Abr 2021)

vale, pero tu problema es que achacas todos los males de Cuba al bloqueo de EEUU. Como si su comunismo fuera anecdótico. alguna culpa tendrán por cómo están administrando el país, digo yo. no va a ser todo siempre culpa de los demás.

es como España. pues sí, somos víctimas del globalismo y tal, pero ¿no estamos haciendo nada mal? 

dices que son como los españoles de antes. sí, claro, POBRES. y hablan español. y son un país de tradición española. su dictador es gallego.

normal que te "huela" a España. pero odiar a la gringonada masónica no me da motivos suficientes como para comerle las pelotas a los cubanos. 

por mí se pueden extinguir ambos.


----------



## Nefersen (20 Abr 2021)

Straton dijo:


> Al menos pueden ir sin bozal



No.


----------



## Straton (20 Abr 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> No.



Más que unos llevan y otros non... Tres con bozal uno con pañuelo verde el resto non.


----------



## Nefersen (20 Abr 2021)

Straton dijo:


> Más que unos llevan y otros non... Tres con bozal uno con pañuelo verde el resto non.



Mi peluquero que es cubano me cuenta que es peor que aquí. Lo que pasa es que allí son tantas las prohibiciones que a la gente se la suda todo. Hay tanto insolvente que no les importan las multas. Es todo un caos.


----------



## omin0na (20 Abr 2021)

Bender32 dijo:


> Poner una foto para pontificar sobre un pais es lo mas paco que hay.Todos tienen fotos negras y rosas.
> 
> Igualmente todo el que haya viajado por centroamerica sabe que Cuba es lo mas potable que hay en ese estercolero.



Claro preferirías vivir en cuba que en Costa Rica o en Mexico...


----------



## omin0na (20 Abr 2021)

Cuba tiene petróleo, y durante los años de la URRS hasta exportaba, ahora tb recibe petróleo de Venezuela.
Y la pregunta es, si el problema es cosas como el petróleo, porque las casas y ciudades parece que no se arreglan desde los 50 y no desde los 90(cuando las URRS les proveía de casi todo, a donde exportaban a cambio toneladas y toneladas de azúcar)?


----------



## Aurkitu (20 Abr 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


>



A mi me suena algo de un bloqueo y de un embargo de unas cuantas décadas, pero claro, eso seguro no tiene nada que ver. Es el _socialismo_. Esta claro que si eres un país del caribe, sí no quieres recibir palos por no doblegarte, debes pasar a ser otra putita más del Tio Sam.


----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Abr 2021)

ashe dijo:


> el famoso embargo es para unos productos concretos, si hubiese embargo real no estaría lleno de dolares ¿para que tener dolares si te meten un embargo?
> 
> Embargo y además criminal fue el que le hicieron a España en el anterior regimen encabezado por Inglaterra y USA sin olvidar a otro cancer llamado Francia, que les salió mal la jugada por los negocios que cerró con Argentina antes de ese, y ahi no veo "quejas" por los del pensamiento de siempre...
> 
> Y por cierto en Cuba hubo 3 dias de luto por Franco ya que este votó en contra del embargo hacia Cuba, pero eso seguro que en las reuniones perroflauta progre, izmierda o como uno lo quiera llamar no te lo contarán...



España no sufrió ningún embargo. ESO ES PROPAGANDA FASCISTA. 
España tuvo, y con mucha razón, excluida de los órganos politicos e de la II GM por su apoyo al Eje. Yo, de ser Stalin, habría montado un Dresde en El Pardo. 
En respuesta a este aislamiento poli, Franco optó por la autarquia económica, que ni fue tal, porque recibió petróleo a espuertas, por sus delirios medievales de montar una teocracia. 
Luego, como estábamos al nivel del Afganistán de los Talibanes, se bajó las bragas hasta las rodillas y permitió dis bases Yankees, con regalito de Palomares incluido... 
El Régimen Franquista estuvo sostenido por el capitalismo mundial, otro día hablaremos de su deuda financiera y los subsidios yankeees. 
HOY YA TE HE CAGADO LA BOCA SUFICIENTE


----------



## NIKK (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



Tu eres gilipollas. Simplemente.


----------



## Okjito (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



Defiende Cuba poniendo fotos de zorrones y minifalda jajajaMe gustaría nominar a este tío como el tonto del año


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

Creo que la población cubana vive en una pobreza digna, y que no se ven las mismas desigualdades, abandonos e injusticias que en otros países de Latinoamérica. Los cubanos tienen el gran mérito de haber mantenido su revolución y su independencia. ¿Que hay incomodidades...? Pues claro, porque todo tiene su precio, y las necesidades esenciales están cubiertas.


----------



## AEM (20 Abr 2021)

siempre es culpa de otros, el fracaso nunca es del sistema comunista



DUDH dijo:


> Comunismo sí, bloqueo y puteo internacional, también.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (20 Abr 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un país lleno de negros, putas y ron, da igual quien gobernase, estaban perdidos de antemano.



This.

De hecho Cuba tiene la excusa de que Castro llegó al poder golpe de estado mediante y con solo el antecedente comunista palpable de la URSS.

Congozuela lo mismo pero votándolo con furia y con el antecedente cubano como ejemplo.

Y luego está España donde ya directamente hasta los medios y los políticos defienden el comunismo abiertamente ante el aplauso de la borregada tras 100 años creando miseria.

España medalla de oro a este ritmo.


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

El régimen cubano tiene un gran apoyo interior. La oposición se persigue tímidamente, y presos políticos hay cuatro... 

Todos, en Cuba, tienen acceso a una excelente educación gratuita a todos los niveles y a una sanidad pública modesta pero superior a la de cualquier país de su entorno. La mortalidad infantil en Cuba es de las más bajas del mundo, muy inferior a la de USA...


----------



## CommiePig (20 Abr 2021)

es lo no BotaO


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

El egoísmo es un rasgo humano normal. Es obvio que las personas no son iguales, y que unos 'resultan' más industriosos, trabajadores y capaces que otros. Estos individuos progresan individualmente mucho mejor en un entorno capitalista, y por eso, si las fronteras estuvieran abiertas, tenderían a salir de Cuba, empobreciendo al país. Es lo que ha sucedido en Venezuela, donde la gente más capaz, más trabajadora y mejor educada ha emigrado al extranjero, dejando en Venezuela una población empobrecida en talento, con la que el país va a progresar mal y poco.


----------



## AEM (20 Abr 2021)

es imposible acaso recibir petróleo de los camaradas de Venezuela?
es imposible acaso comerciar con China, principal país productor y comunista?
acaso no hay hoteles españoles en Cuba?
Más de 60 hoteles mallorquines en Cuba

nadie discute que no tengan huevos y eso los hace grandes, pero echar la culpa a los extranjeros por no comerciar ni invertir en un país donde el Estado no paga sus deudas y te embarga y expropia directamente...

Cuba era la perla del Caribe antes del comunismo:
primer sistema de alumbrado público de toda iberoamérica, 3ª nación del mundo en tener ferrocarril (después de Inglaterra y EEUU), primer tranvía de América latina, primer automóvil en toda latinoamérica, de los primeros productores mundiales de caña de azúcar, primer hotel del mundo con aire acondionado central.

Hay que ser honestos y reconocer que el sistema y la corrupción asociada hacen que hasta China haya reducido su comercio con Cuba!


----------



## workforfood (20 Abr 2021)

Cuba se tiene que comparar con países de su entorno Caribe y América Central. Hay mucha diferencia entre Cuba y República Dominicana o El Salvador, Gautemala, Honduras. Si lo comparas con Europa pues claro que hay una gran diferencia.


----------



## AEM (20 Abr 2021)




----------



## SOCIALISMO_MÁGICO (20 Abr 2021)




----------



## Coruñes Anonimo (20 Abr 2021)

Detroit, USA:



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-4AnfWAamu3Y/VopbAUA6SAI/AAAAAAAAq1A/DfCBuSZkFfY/s1600/detroit.jpg


----------



## mxmanu (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo no soy comunista, Dios me libre.
> 
> Pero no se puede negar que es un lugar único en el mundo que conserva su identidad cultural y que se vive como viviamos aqui en el siglo pasado, los niños jugando en la calle, la gente relacionandose en la calle, etc etc



Tu ves eso y crees realmente que es la identidad cubana??  

Una de las regiones mas ricas del mundo y con mayor renta antes de su "revolución" socialista. 

Ya quisieran vivir allí como vivíamos nosotros aquí el siglo pasado.


----------



## sisar_vidal (20 Abr 2021)

No falla macho, negros al poder, caos inminente


----------



## sisar_vidal (20 Abr 2021)

Tenían la salchicha caliente o que?


----------



## jorobachov (20 Abr 2021)

Pero aquí todos somos amigos chico !!!


----------



## sisar_vidal (20 Abr 2021)

Aspecto de simio


----------



## ENRABATOR (20 Abr 2021)

No hay bloqueo ni lo ha habido durante decadas, hay "embargo" pero afecta mas a los ciudadanos americanos que a los cubanos porque son los americanos los que no pueden hacer negocios con Cuba. Cuba si tiene negocios con otros paises

El problema de Cuba es el socialismo, que tienen merito aguantar los embates de USA, si, en eso es para quitarse el sombrero pero no hara que el socialismo funcione como no ha funcionado en ningun pais. Que aguanten otros 30 años en la mierda a ver si China pasa a mantenerles como hacia la URSS

Ah, edito para añadir, que como buen sistema socialista los ciudadanos son esclavos hasta tal punto de no poder ni emigrar sin tener que jugarsela


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Me he reido.
> 
> _don't hate the player hate the game_



Y si no estaba clara tu caradura moral, ya lo has dejado claro...


----------



## Tocomotxo (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



No te vas alli a vivir?


----------



## angek (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Podrán ser pobres, pero nosotros los supuestamente "desarrollados" vivimos MIERDAS de vidas. SOLO HACE FALTA VER LA PUTA ESTADISTICA DE CONSUMO DE ANTIDEPRESIVOS.*****



Bueno, los menores índices de suicidio están en los lugares en guerra. 

Podríamos juguetear con la estadística, pero parece que lo deseable son los antidepresivos.


----------



## Borjamari (20 Abr 2021)

Estuve hace un par de años y la Habana me recordaba a la típica peli postapocaliptica, en la que la vegetación y los animales han tomado una ciudad otrora civilizada y próspera.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> El capitalismo, pero sobretodo la globalización es mierda. A mucha gente la van a despedir y van a contratar a indios para que hagan su trabajo por mucho menos dinero y deslocalizar sus putos trabajos de administrativos, contables, controllers y demás.
> 
> GOZAD.
> 
> ...



Una jinetera gratis? HIJODEPUTA?? Pero tu en QUE PUTO MUNDO VIVES?? La gente como tu sois los peores... hacéis un daño BRUTAL, pero ni siquiera sabéis lo que hacéis...

Gratis dice el HIJODEPUTA, Quien pagaba la comida? Los viajes? Los paladares? Las copas...

La trajiste contigo a España? NO... te volviste a tu vida de palillero de mierda contando a tus colegas del bar que “ligaste”.... TU, que no te mira ni una feminazi gorda A LA CARA.... en cuba vas y TE ROBA EL CORAZÓN UNA JINETERA...

ERES TAN MISERABLE QUE ERES INCAPAZ DE VER LA MISERIA AUNQUE TE DEN CON ELLA EN LA CARA DE CERDO QUE TIENES

TE ASESINARÍA CON MIS PROPIAS MANO, pero sobre todo, TE MANDABA A CUBA SIN PASAPORTE... a ver cuanto tardas en CHUPARLE LA POLLA A UN VIEJO NORUEGO POR UN PLATO DE ROPA VIEJA..


----------



## tmoliterno (20 Abr 2021)

Y eso que sale en el vídeo es la mejor parte de La Habana.

Cuando estuve en Cuba en 2010 fuimos con un GUÍA LOCAL (no el que te pone la agencia de viajes, que solo te enseña los sitios típicos), nos enseñó la Habana profunda, los arrabales, las infraviviendas... y con aquello te entraban ganas de llorar.

Yo a toda esta gentuza que defiende las "bondades" del régimen cubano o del comunismo en general la mandaba a vivir un par de semanas en la Cuba profunda. No aguantaban ni dos horas.


----------



## HaCHa (20 Abr 2021)

Pues un barrio chungo, qué lo qué.
Los hay de peores. Y en casi todas las ciudades de EEUU.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Abr 2021)

Los cubanos no se pueden quejar...


----------



## mullban (20 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> eso casi casi ya estaba asi hace 10 años.



Sin casi.


----------



## mullban (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



Bla bla bla. Si tanto te gusta vete para allí pero ahora viene cuando te justificas en que no puedes. Lo de siempre.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (20 Abr 2021)

Se oye un martillo.
Están de reformas...


----------



## sada (20 Abr 2021)

Cuba sería ideal con otro gobierno. El pueblo cubano tiene como máxima preocupación si va a come al dia siguiente


----------



## golden graham (20 Abr 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues un barrio chungo, qué lo qué.
> Los hay de peores. Y en casi todas las ciudades de EEUU.



Si tio pensaba que era miami beach es igualito practicamente imperceptible la diferencia son dos gotas de agua


----------



## Padre_Karras (20 Abr 2021)

Yo estuve en La Habana hace veinte años y estaba igual. Y eso es la zona del malecón, vamos, es el equivalente a Copacabana allí.


----------



## das kind (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...




¿Tiene Ud familia en Cuba? Porque yo sí, y le aseguro que están deseando salir de ese país con tanto "encanto y magia" del que habla.


----------



## Lester_33 (20 Abr 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un país lleno de negros, putas y ron, da igual quien gobernase, estaban perdidos de antemano.



Los no negros son los que han salido de allí en cuanto han podido.

Con lo que ahora proporcionalmente son *más negros* y, *lógicamente*, más comunistas.

No hace falta ni siquiera que voten. Es algo que se presupone dada la capacidad intelectual media. Similar, por cierto, a la de unos cuantos foreros de los que nos acompañan opinando que en Florida "también viven muy mal" (manda cojones lo que hay que oír).


----------



## AEM (20 Abr 2021)

Un país donde todos los trabajadores son empleados públicos y cobran 400 pesos al mes, que no te da ni para comprar unos jeans, no puede funcionar nunca.

Es como en la URSS donde el dicho popular era el Estado hace como que paga y nosotros hacemos como que trabajamos.

A los tiranos comunistas más listos se les enciende entonces la bombilla:
Imprimamos más dinero y así tendrán más para gastar! Como en Venezuela o Zimbawe. Y esto Sres, es lo que propone Podemos, salir del euro para imprimir! Claro, en su ignorancia confunden dinero con riqueza


----------



## das kind (20 Abr 2021)

Él es cirujano y gana 50€/mes al cambio, que no da ni para comer. Tiene un Chevrolet del 50 y pico que arregla como puede (bueno, como todo el mundo allí) y en la parte de atrás de la casa ha puesto un pequeño corral para criar unas gallinas, que la proteína escasea. Su hijo mayor, médico también, está haciendo lo posible para venir a España.

Ah, y desde hace un tiempo alquilan una habitación de la casa a turistas; eso sí, avisando de los cortes de luz y agua diarios.

Un paraíso, oiga. Viva Fidel, y tal.


----------



## elbaranda (20 Abr 2021)

¿Esto es todo lo que tenéis?


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

No me gusta lo de 'Latinoamérica', pero empleo el término porque es de uso general. 'Hispanoamérica' es mucho menos frecuente, y la palabra 'Iberoamérica' casi no existe en la práctica.

Hay que ser realista, y usar los términos corrientes y normales...


----------



## elbaranda (20 Abr 2021)

El verdadero socialismo científico no necesita comerciar con países capitalistas, así que el "bloqueo" no debería afectarles.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (20 Abr 2021)

Cuba es un auténtico cargadero para todo el que viva allí de verdad y no pertenezca a los palmeros favorecidos por el régimen, encima se trata de que los ciudadanos de allí no puedan huir de ese Alcatraz gigante para ganarse la vida en otro lugar mejor.

Estas son las bondades del sucialismo.


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Abr 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


>



Menudo estercolero...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (20 Abr 2021)

los regímenes corruptos se mantienen a base de imponer la fuerza y el terror,la cantidad de caballeros que hay en el trozo de vídeo es el ejemplo


----------



## baifo (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> El capitalismo, pero sobretodo la globalización es mierda. A mucha gente la van a despedir y van a contratar a indios para que hagan su trabajo por mucho menos dinero y deslocalizar sus putos trabajos de administrativos, contables, controllers y demás.
> 
> GOZAD.
> 
> ...



"Espabila", dice el crack.


----------



## juster (20 Abr 2021)

RESULTADO DEL COMUNISMO EN SU ESTADO PURO !!!


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (20 Abr 2021)




----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

No, no es un 'milagro'. El socialismo cubano ha conseguido una sociedad igualitaria, con las necesidades mínimas cubiertas, (aunque justamente) y libre de los problemas de delincuencia y de droga tan frecuentes en muchos países. Como es natural, al faltar el impulso individual de progresar y enriquecerse, el capitalismo de estado funciona con bajo rendimiento, y el país progresa muy despacio. Faltan estímulos para trabajar duramente, y eso limita mucho el ritmo de crecimiento...


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

¿Cuál es el problema...?


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (20 Abr 2021)

Digo yo qué las sanciones y restricciones impuestas por USA también habrá tenido que ver, China también es comunista y no les va mal.


----------



## Chortina Premium (20 Abr 2021)

Eso es la viva imagen del SOCIALISMO


----------



## malvado (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



Cuba es una pasada cuando vas de vacaciones y sabes que puedes salir de allí cuando quieras. Cuando te pones enfermo y puedes volver a Europa a que te atiendan con medios. Cuando llevas todo lo necesario en la maleta, desde jabón hasta aspirinas, y tienes de todo hasta que vuelves a casa.

Sierra Leona también es un país mágico y auténtico, cuando no tienes que vivir allí.


----------



## Feyerabend (20 Abr 2021)

La excusa eterna del bloqueo. Para enfoscar fachadas de edificios no hace falta importar muchas cosas, pero claro si no se tiene industria de nada y tu moneda vale una mierda pues nadie puede permitirse comprar nada fuera. Es criminal como tienen una ciudad como La Habana que era una joya. Todos los palacetes derruidos simplemente porque no saben mantenerlos. La Unesco tenía que entrar ahí a saco y meterles pufos de narices por hacer eso al patrimonio.


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

No, no soy 'fan de no tener nada', y de hecho tengo más de un auto a mi nombre. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con que yo pueda tratar de contemplar los hechos con objetividad, y creo que está bien claro –si no se tienen prejuicios– que el sistema político cubano proporciona una existencia modesta pero decente para la población de ese país, donde no existe la posibilidad de lucrarse con el trabajo de los demás, que es lo normal en un país donde las leyes permitan funcionar el capitalismo promovido por agentes privados. El precio de esa falta de explotación es que, al no existir estímulos para la iniciativa individual, se crece muy lentamente, pero de manera igualitaria...


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

La tasa de mortalidad infantil en Cuba es la menor de todo el continente americano (si se exceptúa a Canadá, que la tiene aún más baja)









Tasa de mortalidad infantil - Comparación de Países






www.indexmundi.com





Es llamativo que en un país próximo (La Rep. Dominicana) esa tasa sea *cinco veces mayor*...


----------



## CommiePig (20 Abr 2021)

que buenas son las dinastías feudales dictatoriales genocidas..

el resultado es HinexperaHado


----------



## Feyerabend (20 Abr 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> No, no soy 'fan de no tener nada', y de hecho tengo más de un auto a mi nombre. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con que yo pueda tratar de contemplar los hechos con objetividad, y creo que está bien claro –si no se tienen prejuicios– que el sistema político cubano proporciona una existencia modesta pero decente para la población de ese país, donde no existe la posibilidad de lucrarse con el trabajo de los demás, que es lo normal en un país donde las leyes permitan funcionar el capitalismo promovido por agentes privados. El precio de esa falta de explotación es que, al no existir estímulos para la iniciativa individual, se crece muy lentamente, pero de manera igualitaria...



El problema que tenéis es por considerar un hecho objetivo que la plusvalía o lucro existe. Se paga un bien en función de la oferta o demanda de ese bien y eso lo fijan dos partes en función de sus necesidades. Que el Estado fije precios que considere justos es absurdo porque la oferta y demanda fijarán el precio actual en cada momento y me remito al mercado negro cubano o al hecho absurdo de hasta ahora haber tenido dos monedas distintas, una para pobres y otra para ricos.


----------



## Chortina Premium (20 Abr 2021)

Tranquilos se ha ido Raúl Castro..... Ahora sí empieza la VERDADERA REVOLUCIÓN COMUNISTA


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

Feyerabend dijo:


> El problema que tenéis es por considerar un hecho objetivo que la plusvalía o lucro existe. Se paga un bien en función de la oferta o demanda de ese bien y eso lo fijan dos partes en función de sus necesidades. Que el Estado fije precios que considere justos es absurdo porque la oferta y demanda fijarán el precio actual en cada momento y me remito al mercado negro cubano o al hecho absurdo de hasta ahora haber tenido dos monedas distintas, una para pobres y otra para ricos.




Claro. La explotación del hombre por el hombre aparece siempre que las autoridades permiten que el trabajo –entendido en general– se compre y se venda en el mercado. Es un hecho natural, no por ello menos repugnante para quien aspire a vivir una sociedad en la que no se produzcan abusos de ningún género.


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



Alli vivirías la misma mierda de vida pero siendo mas POBRE.

Y ojito con quejarte...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (20 Abr 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> 60 años de embargo y sabotajes, pero *CUBA RESISTE!!!*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 633060



*Claro claro EMBARGOS...*




España: 19.7%
China: 18.5%
México: 7.19%
Rusia: 6.38%
Brasil: 5.9%
Italia: 5.58%
Alemania: 4.48%
Estados Unidos: 4.04%
Canadá: 3.95%
Francia: 3.87%
Países Bajos: 3.36%
Argentina: 2.14%
Otros Países: 14.91










Meliá deja de gestionar tres hoteles en Cuba | Hoteles y Alojamientos


Meliá deja de gestionar tres hoteles en Cuba. Se trata del Sol Cayo Guillermo, el Meliá Cayo Guillermo y el Sol Cayo Largo. La cadena explica s[...]




www.hosteltur.com


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



Rojo de mierda detected


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 Abr 2021)

Ardafilo dijo:


> Pues me gusta, qué le vamos a hacer



Pues hazte una casita en la cañada Real que es muy parecido......eso sí hace frío y no hay playa vaya vaya


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 Abr 2021)

Puede ser,pero dale la opción de elegir a la gente lo que quiere......elecciones libres con por lo menos 2 opciones


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 Abr 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> No, no es un 'milagro'. El socialismo cubano ha conseguido una sociedad igualitaria, con las necesidades mínimas cubiertas, (aunque justamente) y libre de los problemas de delincuencia y de droga tan frecuentes en muchos países. Como es natural, al faltar el impulso individual de progresar y enriquecerse, el capitalismo de estado funciona con bajo rendimiento, y el país progresa muy despacio. Faltan estímulos para trabajar duramente, y eso limita mucho el ritmo de crecimiento...



La sociedad cubano ya NO es igualitaria porque han legalizado las tiendas en dólares donde hay de todo y hay Cubanos con familia en la gusanera que les mandan dólares y hay Cubanos que no tienen dólares por lo que hay diferencias de clase ahora mismo


----------



## dinio amol (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



Los verdaderos cubanos se fueron por centenares de miles hace décadas.


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> La sociedad cubano ya NO es igualitaria porque han legalizado las tiendas en dólares donde hay de todo y hay Cubanos con familia en la gusanera que les mandan dólares y hay Cubanos que no tienen dólares por lo que hay diferencias de clase ahora mismo




Claro, porque el país se halla en 'estado de necesidad', y el bienestar de la población se antepone a la aplicación estricta de la ideología. Es una de esas situaciones en las que existe una contradicción entre lo que se proclama y lo que se hace... Cierta flexibilidad es necesaria para evitar males mayores...


----------



## NormanMan (20 Abr 2021)

dice peinado q se va ahí a vivir


----------



## Lukatovic (20 Abr 2021)

El verdadero comunismo que algunos quieren para España.


----------



## Lukatovic (20 Abr 2021)

Coruñes Anonimo dijo:


> Detroit, USA:
> 
> 
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-4AnfWAamu3Y/VopbAUA6SAI/AAAAAAAAq1A/DfCBuSZkFfY/s1600/detroit.jpg



He estado en Detroit, y eso no es.


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

Es cierto lo que dices, y seguramente es esa condición humana la gran debilidad de la práctica del socialismo. En su día, en la Rusia soviética se creyó posible, con el paso de los años, crear un 'hombre nuevo', un 'ciudadano solidario' a través de la influencia social de la comunidad, y sobre todo por medio de la educación de las nuevas generaciones. Los hechos han demostrado con claridad que eso no funciona...

Es posible que una solución sea el camino que se ha tomado en Europa, permitiendo que la economía privada funcione, con la necesaria creación de riqueza, pero al tiempo garantizando la gratuidad de servicios fundamentales como sanidad y educación, y en general cuidando que ningún ciudadano pueda quedar desamparado y en la indigencia... Lo que es inaceptable (como pasa en USA, y no digamos ya en Latinoamérica) es que un ciudadano pueda contraer lo que se denomina por allí 'enfermedad catastrófica', de modo que no pueda recuperar la salud, (o al menos aliviar su dolencia) sin gastarse lo que no tiene y encima arruinarse...


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

Lukatovic dijo:


> He estado en Detroit, y eso no es.



No, eso no es Detroit. En Detroit hay sitios míseros, pero esa foto parece más bien de la India, seguramente de Bombay (hoy, 'Mumbai')...


----------



## Lester_33 (20 Abr 2021)

Recientemente escuche de una persona que ha salido de allí hace un par de años que ellos también tienen tomates y patatas, pero SOLO EN TEMPORADA y son casi producto de lujo. Muy caros.

Atención: *TOMATES y PATATAS

Sólo "en temporada"*


----------



## Lukatovic (20 Abr 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> No, eso no es Detroit. En Detroit hay sitios míseros, pero esa foto parece más bien de la India, seguramente de Bombay (hoy, 'Mumbai')...



"Miseros" en relidad son descampados de casas derruidas como lo puede ser cualquier urbanización fantasma de España. La realidad que lo que s el downtown mola:


----------



## ashe (20 Abr 2021)

Narkunda dijo:


> Me parece tremendamente injusto que a día de hoy sigáis culpando solamente al comunismo de la situación de Cuba y olvidéis muy convenientemente la gran bastardización racial de ese país, como si República Dominicana, Puerto Rico u otras islas no fueran otra mierda bastante parecida y que yo sepa no son comunistas, más aún con el bloqueo económico que llevan encima, más cuando la URSS nunca tuvo oportunidad de construirles las centrales nucleares modernas que prometió para abastecer de energía barata la isla y hacer de ella un paraíso autárquico y aunque lo hubiera hecho, habría acabado siendo la misma mierda tercermundista, lo que se ve en el vídeo es un problema terrible de dejadez extrema, básicamente no les da la puta gana cuidar sus calles y edificios y eso no lo marca el sistema económico precisamente y de España tampoco se estaría hablando nada bien en ese sentido si no viviese del turismo. En fin, apuñalaros los ojos todas las veces que os de la gana, ese señor con bigote tuvo que perder la puta guerra...



Y todos tienen algo en común, la influencia de USA, eso no quita que el sistema politico no contribuya a ello aparte (y para rematarlo los monos que en su momento metieron la escoria francesa llevando cosas como el vodoo de áfrica)


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (20 Abr 2021)

Viva el Che Guevara y la revolusion!!

PD que mal se vive en Miami...


----------



## ashe (20 Abr 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> La tasa de mortalidad infantil en Cuba es la menor de todo el continente americano (si se exceptúa a Canadá, que la tiene aún más baja)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo mismo que en la URSS, los sistemas de ese tipo hace que la natalidad caiga a mínimos en parte por ser una sociedad un tanto frustada con el pensamiento que están fomentando hoy día en occidente "para que traer hijos si van a mal vivir como yo"


----------



## AEM (20 Abr 2021)

en la URSS como no había mercado no sabían qué precio poner a las cosas. Por eso copiaban los precios que ponían las economías libres como USA




Feyerabend dijo:


> El problema que tenéis es por considerar un hecho objetivo que la plusvalía o lucro existe. Se paga un bien en función de la oferta o demanda de ese bien y eso lo fijan dos partes en función de sus necesidades. Que el Estado fije precios que considere justos es absurdo porque la oferta y demanda fijarán el precio actual en cada momento y me remito al mercado negro cubano o al hecho absurdo de hasta ahora haber tenido dos monedas distintas, una para pobres y otra para ricos.


----------



## AEM (20 Abr 2021)

en los países europeos ex comunistas están ya escarmentados e inmunizados y no votan comunismo. Por algo será


----------



## AEM (20 Abr 2021)

profe, es que el perro se comió mis deberes...


----------



## AEM (20 Abr 2021)

y cómo se sale del estado de necesidad? dejando aparte la aplicación estricta de la ideología comunista

no hay más preguntas, señoría



XXavier dijo:


> Claro, porque el país se halla en 'estado de necesidad', y el bienestar de la población se antepone a la aplicación estricta de la ideología. Es una de esas situaciones en las que existe una contradicción entre lo que se proclama y lo que se hace... Cierta flexibilidad es necesaria para evitar males mayores...


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

ashe dijo:


> Es lo mismo que en la URSS, los sistemas de ese tipo hace que la natalidad caiga a mínimos en parte por ser una sociedad un tanto frustada con el pensamiento que están fomentando hoy día en occidente "para que traer hijos si van a mal vivir como yo"




Es la tasa de mortalidad infantil, no la de natalidad... Una baja mortalidad infantil es señal de una asistencia sanitaria accesible y generalizada. Y es, obviamente, como tasa porcentual, independiente de la natalidad. Cuba ha logrado una cifra muy baja de mortalidad infantil. En el continente americano, solo la cifra de Canadá es aún más baja.


----------



## Ardafilo (20 Abr 2021)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Pues hazte una casita en la cañada Real que es muy parecido......eso sí hace frío y no hay playa vaya vaya



Que sí, que sí, que es lo mismo el Caribe que tu chabolo


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

AEM dijo:


> y cómo se sale del estado de necesidad? dejando aparte la aplicación estricta de la ideología comunista
> 
> no hay más preguntas, señoría



Hay caminos diversos. El fascismo dio muy buenos resultados en Italia y Alemania en los años 30...


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2021)

AEM dijo:


> en la URSS como no había mercado no sabían qué precio poner a las cosas. Por eso copiaban los precios que ponían las economías libres como USA




No, en la URSS los precios se establecían en el plan general, con criterios sobre todo políticos.

El sistema fracasó en la URSS, como es notorio, pero la planificación integral de la economía podría funcionar en una comunidad muy disciplinada (como China). Con la potencia actual de los ordenadores, y con la información en tiempo real de la circulación monetaria gracias a la generalización del 'yuan digital', es posible que se intente dentro de unos cinco años, cuando todas las transacciones estén informatizadas.


----------



## AEM (20 Abr 2021)

esto es claramente culpa del embargo (modo irónico)

si a la gente les dejaras mercadear libremente aparecerían tomates y patatas debajo de las piedras como pasó en Alemania. 
Lo que la gente no quiere es partirse el lomo y que se lo coma otro
Mira China, siendo comunista hambre y muerte y ahora con el Capitalismo de Estado donde hace 20 años había 4 vacas ahora hay rascacielos. Mira RDA vs RFA, siempre pasa igual y ahí no había embargo



Lester_33 dijo:


> Recientemente escuche de una persona que ha salido de allí hace un par de años que ellos también tienen tomates y patatas, pero SOLO EN TEMPORADA y son casi producto de lujo. Muy caros.
> 
> Atención: *TOMATES y PATATAS
> 
> Sólo "en temporada"*


----------



## Hanselcat (20 Abr 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


>



No sé de qué te sorprendes. Cuba esta así desde siempre.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Abr 2021)

Cada vez se parece más a Haití, cosa de que los blancos se vayan


----------



## Triyuga (20 Abr 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Las putas y el ron están baratos, eso sí



Las primeras a precio de bocadillo, y menores de edad...
Gracias a la ROBOlucion...


----------



## El amigo (20 Abr 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


>




Esa zona de la Habana, la conozco y lleva así al menos 20 años


----------



## esBlackpill.com (20 Abr 2021)

En Cuba cada año hay recolectas de dinero y alimento para mandarlos a la gente necesitada de Suiza, Singapur y Hong Kong.

Pero sobretodo a la pobre capitalista Taiwan, que ademas sufre un bloqueo (de verdad) por parte de China, un pais muy pequeño y poco importante en geopolitica. Es por eso que Taiwan parece un vertedero y la gente es extremadamente pobre.

Ademas este 2021 con el excedente de alimentos, se esta estudiando llevar tambien ayuda a Estonia, un pais que era comunista hasta 1991 y que unos malvados capitalistas secuestraron. Ahora mismo esta en la ruina total.

Si la soliradid cubana ayudó a Rhodesia y Angola a salir de la pobreza, y lo esta consiguiendo en Venezuela... ¿Porque no lo hara tambien en Argentina y España?.

Ayuda a un niño del Cantón de Zug victima del capitalismo. Firma en esBlackpill | Foro estética y blackpill


----------



## Eyman (20 Abr 2021)

Cuando triunfó Fidel Castro, se fue de viaje a Nueva York, así que USA tan hostil no se le volvió.

Además Fidel ni siquiera era comunista, su hermano sí. 

Cuando consiguió el poder con la revolución, tenía dos opciones, o poner una democracia como los países occidentales, y tarde o temprano perder la poltrona, o hacerse comunista, implantar una dictadura y arrimarse a la URSS... pero entonces podría quedarse él con el poder.

Obviamente escogió lo segundo, se hizo dictador y al país y al pueblo que le den pol culo.

Luego mucha propaganda para idiotas tanto de consumo propio como foráneos.


----------



## birdland (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



Cuando a la que follan es a tu mujer o a tu hija por una pastilla de jabón no debe de ser tan divertido


----------



## Eyman (20 Abr 2021)

Pues con la pandemia y sin ingresos por turismo la situación tiene que ser desesperada (más que hasta ahora).


----------



## Isbanilla (20 Abr 2021)

Sin mascarilla, que envidia!!


----------



## DEREC (20 Abr 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Los cubanos no se pueden quejar...



Por no tener, no tienen ni quejas.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

birdland dijo:


> Cuando a la que follan es a tu mujer o a tu hija por una pastilla de jabón no debe de ser tan divertido



Pero a ver personaje, tu te crees que las mujeres cubanas son todas prostitutas? Te crees que se venden por pastillas de jabón/ropa?

Para nada.


----------



## birdland (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pero a ver personaje, tu te crees que las mujeres cubanas son todas prostitutas? Te crees que se venden por pastillas de jabón/ropa?
> 
> Para nada.



Déjelo, de verdad , 
No son prostitutas ... es pura necesidad , como en tiempos de guerra


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

No te enteras de nada.

El turista tiene el CUC. 1 CUC = 1 DOLAR.

Los turistas no pueden tener CUP, para conseguirlos es complicado

Y las putas cubanas cobran que se yo 50 CUC por un servicio, mas o menos 50 euros. Lo mismo que en España.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



porque hablas con palabras portuguesas para hablar de Cuba?


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

Mira, como se venden por una pastilla de jabón....(NOTESE LA IRONIA)


----------



## cerero (20 Abr 2021)

Comunismo güeno...


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

Pues eso. Que lo que decias es falso.

Ademas que allí 80 CUC es una fortuna.

Quizas para uno que vive en Canadá, que aqui se pague 100 euros la hora con una prosti para él es calderilla lo que a nosotros es calderilla 80CUC por una noche con una cubana. 

Y vuelvo a recalcar, no todas las cubanas son prostitutas. Estais alimentando un esteriotipo muy equivocado.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

Pero que putas hay en todos los paises del mundo, desde lo mas ricos a los mas pobres. Lo unico que cambian son los precios.


----------



## ironpipo (20 Abr 2021)

Comunismo o muerte camarada!


----------



## Xanna (20 Abr 2021)

*Una mujer de la Europa del Este que no supera los 40 confirma, apostada en la vía Resina, que ése es el precio que se paga por el sexo en Marconi. Desde los 10 a los 25 euros. *
*Prostitución en Madrid (abc.es)*

En el paraíso capitalista que es Madrid, las mujeres follan por un plato de lentejas.

10 euros.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

Está claro que es un país difícil, no digo lo contrario. 

Pero también hay mucha leyenda urbana


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2021)

¿Pero queda alguien en Cuba?
Creí que se había largado todo Dios en los años 90 y principios de los 2000. Es uno de los países más envejecidos del mundo.


----------



## Xanna (20 Abr 2021)

ahí tienes la lista, verás un montón de países capitalistas donde la mujeres se prostituyen por bastante menos dinero que en Cuba:

Prostitution Prices - WikiSexGuide - International World Sex Guide


----------



## El Moñas (20 Abr 2021)

Estos son dos camaradas cubanos que se encuentran y........

Oye Camarada, ¿Qué nos ha dado la Revolución?
Chico, la sanidad, la educación y las medallas olímpicas
¿Y qué nos ha quitado?
Chico, *el desayuno, la comida y la cena*


----------



## weyler (20 Abr 2021)

Dabuti y xicomalo deben estar pajeandose viendo el video


----------



## cripton36 (20 Abr 2021)

el unico culpable de que cuba este DESTRUIDA en de los diablillos CASTRO RUZ con su POLITICA SOCIALISTA CAPITALISTA.
nadie mas
lo que viste bonito en el centro de la habana, son inversiones extranjeras con la familia de hacendados castros.
que mas se podia esperar de unos hijos de hacendados.? aplicaron lo que aprendieron viviendolo
su padre un español LADRON de sobrenombre COME VACA por la cantidad que robo. tenis 680 caballerias de tierra donde tenis una farmacia y bodega donde les compraban con su dinero los obreros. va UNA CUBA EN MINIATURA jaaa jaa
te saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (20 Abr 2021)

Aurkitu dijo:


> A mi me suena algo de un bloqueo y de un embargo de unas cuantas décadas, pero claro, eso seguro no tiene nada que ver. Es el _socialismo_. Esta claro que si eres un país del caribe, sí no quieres recibir palos por no doblegarte, debes pasar a ser otra putita más del Tio Sam.



eso piensas? has de tener el mismo CEREBRITO de los diablillos CASTROS.
mientras estuvo en el bando de los SOVIETS se reia y burlaba del embargo estadounidense por las confiscaciones. va que SON LADRONES CHAVAL y en cima de esos , los quieres festejar.
te saluda un marxista


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...




yo también estuve en Cuba. 

Venía a decir más o menos lo mismo ...

*¡ qué les quiten lo bailao !!!*


----------



## Fausto1880 (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> No te enteras de nada.
> 
> El turista tiene el CUC. 1 CUC = 1 DOLAR.
> 
> ...



Complicadísimo. Tanto como ponerse en la cola y cambiarlos. O dejárselos a tu compi cubano para hacerlo legalmente. El compañero puede ser cualquiera, el último que estuviera haciendo cola, por ejemplo. No te van a dar el menor problema ni van a pedirte comisión.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Abr 2021)

El grupo Orishas responde al régimen cubano con el tema "Ámame como soy yo"


"Llevo en la sangre el ADN de congo y mambí, en la cabeza mil poemas de José Martí, el gobierno me condena por pensar así", afirma el más reciente tema del grupo cubano Orishas, Ámame como soy yo, en colaboración con la cantante española Beatriz Luengo y el violinista Ara Malikian, que fue...




www.radiotelevisionmarti.com


----------



## Abc123CBA (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...





Español va a Cuba y se encuentra que la rebolusion ha perdido sus valores.


----------



## Abc123CBA (20 Abr 2021)

Bono tuister.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



No tienes ni idea, eso es para tu que vas de turista, para los residentes no pueden ni salir de la isla y los estan matando de hambre y miseria, precisamente ahora mismo se esta llevando a cabo una revolucion, podeis buscar movimiento san isidro en facebook y estar al dia de que hace el regimen con los revolucionarios en contra de la revolucion..... por suerte tienen movil y hacen directos, en poco tiempo habra una guerra en cuba y se acabara el socialismo.


----------



## Libistros (20 Abr 2021)

Qué tristeza de país! y todavía algunos defendiendo que les gusta lo que se ve, debe ser que la pobreza extrema de no saber ni lo que vas a comer ese mismo día a algunos les pone cachondos porque no me lo explico de otro modo.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (20 Abr 2021)

Hilo ideal para identificar a auténticos psicópatas rojazos.

No sé, entre Cuba y Japón, me quedo con la segunda isla. El comunismo para las malas personas. En Japón supieron verle las orejas al comunismo desde bien lejos, y ahí están, 3ª potencia mundial.


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo también estuve en Cuba.
> 
> Venía a decir más o menos lo mismo ...
> 
> *¡ qué les quiten lo bailao !!!*



Pues se me han echado encima todos por decir eso. 

Se creen que defiendo el comunismo o algo.....Cuando lo que he dicho es que conservan su identidad, los niños juegan en la calle y no son adictos a las pantallitas, y que llevan una vida mas natural que la nuestra, a pesar de sus pesares. 

en fin....

saludos @ATARAXIO . esperamos mas reflexiones de las tuyas en el foro.


----------



## Libistros (20 Abr 2021)

Se te echan encima con razón. Su particularidad no nace de una decisión premeditada de conservar sus valores como pueblo, nace del hambre y la pobreza extrema, de no poder plantearse otra cosa que ver lo que se llevan a la boca ese día.

Y, eso, no es libertad ni conservar la identidad, es falta de oportunidades: justo adonde nos están llevando a nosotros y no creo que nadie normal lo aplauda

El comentario de la jinetera que te follaba por amor, jajaja, sí, amor a lo que pudiera obtener de ti, aunque fuera un paquete de chicles.

No sólo es ser comunista o no, es ser moral y amoral y en uno de tu mensajes tu mismo afirmas que te fastidia la gente moralista, si con eso te refieres a los falsos profetas o a los que tienen por norma de vida una mínima ética, tu sabrás.

Si quieres responder hazlo pero no te voy a contestar, la verdad es que me ha dado bastante asco el comentario inicial como para debatir nada más.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Abr 2021)

Estuve allí hace 7 u 8 años y ya estaba casi así de mal, aunque se percibe un poco peor.


----------



## Lester_33 (20 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues se me han echado encima todos por decir eso.
> 
> Se creen que defiendo el comunismo o algo.....Cuando lo que he dicho es que conservan su identidad, los niños juegan en la calle y no son adictos a las pantallitas, y que llevan una vida mas natural que la nuestra, a pesar de sus pesares.
> 
> ...



Los neandhertales también llevaban una vida mucho más _*natural*_ que la nuestra ¿y?
A los 25 eran ancianos y rara vez pasaban de los 30 después de una vida de calamidades. Todas ”naturales".

Déjales que voten y elijan ¿no?.
De la misma forma que tu puedes elegir y si tanto te gusta la naturaleza marchar para allá o para algún país africano incluso más natural. No entiendo porqué no lo haces.


----------



## TomásPlatz (21 Abr 2021)

Lester_33 dijo:


> Los neandhertales también llevaban una vida mucho más _*natural*_ que la nuestra ¿y?
> A los 25 eran ancianos y rara vez pasaban de los 30 después de una vida de calamidades. Todas ”naturales".
> 
> Déjales que voten y elijan ¿no?.
> De la misma forma que tu puedes elegir y si tanto te gusta la naturaleza marchar para allá o para algún país africano incluso más natural. No entiendo porqué no lo haces.



Joder macho otro tonto que no entiende las cosas.....

NO DEFIENDO EL COMUNISMO NI LA SITUACIÓN DE CUBA. 

LO UNICO QUE ESTOY DICIENDO ES QUE LA PARTE BUENA QUE TIENE CUBA A PESAR DE SUS MILES DE COSAS MALAS ES QUE NO HAN CAIDO EN LA GLOBALIZACIÓN Y LOS NIÑOS JUEGAN EN LA CALLE COMO ANTIGUAMENTE ALEJADOS DE TODA LA PONZOÑA TECNOLOGICA. 

LO ENTIENDES O TE HAGO UN PUTO MAPA


----------



## Lester_33 (21 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Joder macho otro tonto que no entiende las cosas.....
> 
> NO DEFIENDO EL COMUNISMO NI LA SITUACIÓN DE CUBA.
> 
> ...



Te he entendido PERFECTAMENTE desde el primer mensaje.

A los que lavais la cara a aquel agujero de miseria y falta de libertad comunista se os ve a gran distancia.

Y la -lamentable- prueba es cómo te molesta y como insultas de forma innecesaria.


----------



## Hermericus (21 Abr 2021)

Las casas del malecon no han tenido mantenimiento en 60 años.


----------



## TomásPlatz (21 Abr 2021)

Lester_33 dijo:


> Te he entendido PERFECTAMENTE desde el primer mensaje.
> 
> A los que lavais la cara a aquel agujero de miseria y falta de libertad comunista se os ve a gran distancia.
> 
> Y la -lamentable- prueba es cómo te molesta y como insultas de forma innecesaria.



pero si soy el primero en criticar el comunismo, al psoe, y al coletas. 

no me jdas


----------



## Top_Spinete (21 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo no soy comunista, Dios me libre.
> 
> Pero no se puede negar que es un lugar único en el mundo que conserva su identidad cultural y que se vive como viviamos aqui en el siglo pasado, los niños jugando en la calle, la gente relacionandose en la calle, etc etc



+1000

Y soy básicamente anti-comunista.

Pero es innegable que su temprana asunción en la isla y el aislamiento comercial del sionismo les ha mantenido a salvo (de momento) del rodillo globalizador que amenaza a gran parte de la humanidad.

Pagando un alto peaje por su población, en forma de miseria y falta de libertad.

Pero en occidente estamos a un tris de superarles en pérdida de libertad, y en cuanto a la miseria es preferible antes que la opulencia con destino a la extinción, que es a lo que nos llevan estos psicópatas


----------



## España1 (21 Abr 2021)

La semana que viene tengo que ir a Puerto Rico por trabajo.

Luego te cuento!


----------



## F.Alonso21 (21 Abr 2021)

Jodó alli no es que puedas morir por covid o cualquier enfermedad .

Es que antes mueres de un pedrolo de una azotea de una vivienda o un agujero en el firme de lo mal que está todo.

Es una pena el bloqueo que les tienen y los dirigentes comunistas que han sufrido, no es tanto culpa de ellos, en Florida viven de pm y curran como nadie.



malvado dijo:


> Cuba es una pasada cuando vas de vacaciones y sabes que puedes salir de allí cuando quieras. Cuando te pones enfermo y puedes volver a Europa a que te atiendan con medios. Cuando llevas todo lo necesario en la maleta, desde jabón hasta aspirinas, y tienes de todo hasta que vuelves a casa.
> 
> Sierra Leona también es un país mágico y auténtico, cuando no tienes que vivir allí.



+100000

Habla con cualquier cubano y te contara la magia del socialismo, yo en su dia no lo entendía, ahora me siento como sus antepasados cuando les hicieron la estafa.

Yo ya estoy hasta los cojones del socialismo en España,para titulados es una jodida ruina, cualquier pelele con curro del monton ha podido ahorrar mas y estar menos jodido por la crisis.

Si llego a sabr todas estas crisis me hubiera buscado curros tipo vigilante y otros acumular capital y ya tendria para una casa tras habermelo pasado de joven bien, estudiar es una puta ruina, da igual lo que estudies seras pobre o un esclavo puteadisimo.

En mis ratos libres seguro que se me habria ocurrido ganar pasta de otras maneras dicho sea de paso... es lo que tiene cuando no te desgastas a cambio de un salario de mierda para objetivos jodidos que nunca veran salarios de occidente.



Abc123CBA dijo:


> Bono tuister.



Dan ganas de llorar, pfffff

Entre los globalistas sionistas progres y el comunismo-socialismo como han dejado paises cojonudos, una pena.



Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> No tienes ni idea, eso es para tu que vas de turista, para los residentes no pueden ni salir de la isla y los estan matando de hambre y miseria, precisamente ahora mismo se esta llevando a cabo una revolucion, podeis buscar movimiento san isidro en facebook y estar al dia de que hace el regimen con los revolucionarios en contra de la revolucion..... por suerte tienen movil y hacen directos, en poco tiempo habra una guerra en cuba y se acabara el socialismo.



Ojalá logren acabar con el socialismo.

Y están a años luz de como vivimos en la España de ahora, donde solo los funcis privilegiados , los enchufados de alto nivel y 4 frikis o listos con suerte o sectores puntuales y loterias viven "aceptablemente".



Top_Spinete dijo:


> +1000
> 
> Y soy básicamente anti-comunista.
> 
> ...



En eso no os quito la razón viendo todo esto del covid, vacunas, totalitarismos globalistas, invasiones de sus mercenarios, subidas de impuestos, viogen, joder España, etc.

Pero podian haber copiado un modelo que no fuese socialcomunista y haberse buscado las vueltas de algún modo para estar como otros paises independientes de esa mafia que viven bastante bien y comparado con ellos a años luz.

Al menos no les prohiben tener coche viejo en cuba xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD, en España si nos dejamos vamos a acabar sin coche, mucho ojo!

Japon, Taiwan, Suiza, Noruega, Islandia, Bielorrusia, Nepal y otros tantos sitios son ejemplos de ello con una renta percapita mayor.

A ver en que acaba la mierda de las vacunas y las dictaduras globalistas, no estaria mal mas meneos en todo el planeta para que los paises identitarios ganen presencia y jodan al NWO.

Europa y parte de EEUU deben ser identitarias y mandar a fregar a los satanistas, sus crisis, sus automatismos antiempleados , sus putas prohibiciones , sus vacunas y al DEEP STATE profundo.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (21 Abr 2021)

Hay que informar que en Cuba el mayor mal que campa a sus anchas es el HAMBRE. Para ponerlo en perspectiva es un mal que azota ya a pocas regiones del mundo. Hambre perenne con MAYÚSCULAS.

Cuando en una sociedad se llega a límites de miseria material tan bajos ni el nivel espiritual ni la dignidad se pueden mantener a flotes.

Lo siento comunistas, es así. Vendéis anticonsumismo como falso reclamo. Realmente los únicos anticonsumistas solo es posible encontrarlos en sociedades como los menonitas y los amish, que al contrario que los cubanos viven bien provistos de lo básico y eso a pesar de la mayor de las autarquías posible: que es la AUTOIMPUESTA.

Por lo tanto la autarquía es otro de esos tristes cantos de sirena con los que suelen dar la tabarra los socialistas.

Hasta medios de izquierdas se dan cuenta de ello. Cuba: un país en hambre y no en huelga

Cuba es con Haití el país más pobre de América, porque ni alimentos producen. Una sociedad alejada de objetivos espirituales elevados, sin referentes morales, busques donde los busques. No existe la prosperidad ni la tranquilidad de espíritu. Cualquier viajero te dirá que es asediado constantemente por pícaros con jugarretas para robar al prójimo.

No se trata de diferencias sociales inexistentes, es que todos viven igual de mal. Nadie puede salir de la rueda porque no existe válvula de escape o referentes para que se cree un 1% de población renovada que tire del resto como líderes políticos y culturales de una nueva generación. Cuba ni está ni se le espera.

El síntoma de decaimiento es tan alto que deben prohibir abandonar el país so pena. Es una cárcel y un solar de almas, un experimento social sobre el aguante de los seres humanos.

Para que os hagáis una idea, hasta en las peores épocas de la península (con peste incluída) se ha vivido mejor que en Cuba ahora. Cualquier campesino del siglo V-VI en Europa vivía mejor que un cubano ahora.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (21 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> *No te enteras de nada.*
> 
> *El turista tiene el CUC. 1 CUC = 1 DOLAR.*
> 
> ...



El que no te enteras de nada eres tú... *EL CUC* *YA NO EXISTE. *En La Isla -a principios de año- aconteció un hecho llamado "Unificación Monetaria". En fin, que siempre va a hablar el que más tiene que callar...


----------



## Von Riné (21 Abr 2021)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> Digo yo qué las sanciones y restricciones impuestas por USA también habrá tenido que ver, China también es comunista y no les va mal.



China dejo el comunismo con la muerte de Mao. 

Cuando lo practicaban de verdad en el gran salto adelante o la revolución cultural muy bien no les iba.


----------



## XXavier (21 Abr 2021)

Von Riné dijo:


> China dejo el comunismo con la muerte de Mao.
> 
> Cuando lo practicaban de verdad en el gran salto adelante o la revolución cultural muy bien no les iba.




Les fue muy mal. Murieron de hambre millones de personas. 

No han abandonado el comunismo, sino que lo han modificado con tanto acierto que se han convertido en la primera potencia económica del mundo. Pero el peculiar comunismo chino se basa en una población disciplinada, trabajadora y muy sacrificada. No es exportable...


----------



## Blackmoon (21 Abr 2021)

Cuando la población reniega del comunismo que les gobierna, ¿Cómo puede echarlos?


----------



## malvado (21 Abr 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Les fue muy mal. Murieron de hambre millones de personas.
> 
> No han abandonado el comunismo, sino que lo han modificado con tanto acierto que se han convertido en la primera potencia económica del mundo. Pero el peculiar comunismo chino se basa en una población disciplinada, trabajadora y muy sacrificada. No es exportable...



Lo único que le queda a China de comunista es la bandera. Lo que tiene es un capitalismo centralizado y planificado salvaje. Una especie de tecnocracia distópica sin derechos laborales ni libertades individuales. Hablo con conocimiento porque me he movido bastante por allí.

Los chinos ganan por números. Como los rusos en Estalingrado (cae uno, viene otro detrás, coge el fusil y sigue luchando). Esto igual pero en cualquier actividad (hoy no vienen 10 a trabajar, no pasa nada, hay otros 10 esperando en el banquillo. Hoy pagamos a los 10 que han venido). Esto es literal. En algunas zonas hay bancos a la entrada de la fábrica para que se sienten los que han ido ese día "de suplentes" y entran a currar por orden de llegada.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (21 Abr 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Claro, porque el país se halla en 'estado de necesidad', y el bienestar de la población se antepone a la aplicación estricta de la ideología. Es una de esas situaciones en las que existe una contradicción entre lo que se proclama y lo que se hace... Cierta flexibilidad es necesaria para evitar males mayores...



Lo que quieras,pero los cubanos que no tengan dólares imperialistas deben tener una cara de gilipollas difícil de quitarse hoy en día. 
Desigualdades de clase en Cuba no justifiquen como quieras y no parece una medida temporal


----------



## XXavier (21 Abr 2021)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Cuando la población reniega del comunismo que les gobierna, ¿Cómo puede echarlos?



Las mayorías siempre terminan imponiéndose. Véase lo sucedido con la URSS y satélites europeos.


----------



## Xanna (21 Abr 2021)

en cuba no hay prisa. todos los que se querían ir ya se han ido y los que se han quedado no tienen prisa en que vuelvan los exiliados y emigrados.


----------



## Fausto1880 (21 Abr 2021)

Cuba está de pena. Lleva así desde que entraron los comunistas y empeorando año tras año. Especialmente desde 1990.

Por otro lado, como los demás estamos en decadencia suma, la comparativa no sale tan desastrosa.

Es cierto que en Cuba la natalidad está por los suelos. Pero comparado con España, sus calles están abarrotadas de niños y jóvenes.
Es cierto que el cubano tiene lo justito para llevarse a la boca. Pero uno sale a pasear y puede pegarse un baile en la plaza del pueblo. No hablo de turisteo, sino de la verbena de todas las semanas para la gente del lugar.
La educación en Cuba es basura, empezando por la infantil. Pero los cubanos de Miami tienen a sus hijos largas temporadas en la isla, con los abuelos y primos, así que no estarán tan mal cuando los envían allí en lugar de quedárselos en los Yunaitid.
El problema del cubano no es que no pueda escaparse de la isla. Es que no puede ni cambiar de ciudad. Pero eso es algo que ya tenemos en España, con el rollo de la pandemia.


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 Abr 2021)

Cuba estaba bien hasta los 60. Cuando llega Castro todo empieza a ir mal de forma progresiva. Lo primero que desapareció fueron las lucrativas plantaciones de caña y palma, el maíz, el café y el tabaco lograron subsistir a duras penas. Ya avanzados los 70 y comienzos de los 80 empezaron a escapar de la isla como la peste, gente que automáticamente fueron declarados disidentes y delincuentes por Castro. Según Castro eran personas que entorpecían el avance de Cuba. El problema es que la delincuencia permaneció en la isla, junto con el atraso. El resto es historia.


----------



## Von Riné (21 Abr 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> No han abandonado el comunismo, sino que lo han modificado con tanto acierto que se han convertido en la primera potencia económica del mundo. Pero el peculiar comunismo chino se basa en una población disciplinada, trabajadora y muy sacrificada. No es exportable...



Pues eso, esa"modificación " ya no se le puede llamar comunismo. 

Es exportable , de hecho, en Vietnam que también es comunista lo importaron. Y el modelo chino no es muy distinto al que tenían unas décadas antes otros países de la zona como Corea o Taiwán.


----------



## XXavier (21 Abr 2021)

Von Riné dijo:


> Pues eso, esa"modificación " ya no se le puede llamar comunismo.
> 
> Es exportable , de hecho, en Vietnam que también es comunista lo importaron. Y el modelo chino no es muy distinto al que tenían unas décadas antes otros países de la zona como Corea o Taiwán.




Depende de cómo se interprete el término 'comunismo'. Puede entenderse como colectivista-totalitario. Ni Marx ni Engels aclararon cómo había de ser la 'dictadura proletaria'...

Y tienes razón, el colectivismo totalitario ha funcionado en otros países, y en ese sentido, es exportable, pero solo para asiáticos 'del tipo chino'. O mongoloide, que se decía antes...


----------



## frangelico (21 Abr 2021)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Cuba está de pena. Lleva así desde que entraron los comunistas y empeorando año tras año. Especialmente desde 1990.
> 
> Por otro lado, como los demás estamos en decadencia suma, la comparativa no sale tan desastrosa.
> 
> ...



Tienen más o menos la natalidad de España. Bueno, al menos la de España hace 5 o 6 años, que aquí ha vuelto a bajar recientemente. Pero somos dos países que van a envejecer mucho en poco tiempo.


----------



## Treefrog (21 Abr 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



De todos modos en un sistema capitalista con libertad de verdad, el consumo de antidepresivos debería bajar también.

El sistema socialdemócrata , o socialismo para ricos en el que vivimos es bastante perverso, pero lo que crea esa masa de apáticos y aburridos es la excesiva protección y control del estado.
El tema de los niños aburridos con consolas es también parte de la cultura del mínimo esfuerzo, los niños en lugar de ocupar el tiempo aperndiendo y haciendo actividades al aire libre están encerrados con sus consolas, y de paso no molestan a los padres.
El tema de adultos aburridos tiene mucho que ver con la cultura del subsidio.

El smartphone y la consola son herramientas, puedes usarlas o abusar de ellas.

Lo que es verdad, es que los cubanos en su mayoría se mueren por consumir, en la isla "hacen de tripas corazón", pero también desean consumir, ni que hablar de tener agua caliente en el baño, electricidad que no se corte, vivienda en condiciones...
De vacaciones tienes una impresión muy distinta, porque sabes que todo lo malo del otro sistema es una aventura pasajera, y en el fondo te resbala.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Abr 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Depende de cómo se interprete el término 'comunismo'. Puede entenderse como colectivista-totalitario. Ni Marx ni Engels aclararon cómo había de ser la 'dictadura proletaria'...
> 
> Y tienes razón, el colectivismo totalitario ha funcionado en otros países, y en ese sentido, es exportable, pero solo para asiáticos 'del tipo chino'. O mongoloide, que se decía antes...



pero si dijeron muy clarito, QUE ES LO QUE NO DEBE EXISTIR DEL CAPITALISMO, PARA QUE SEA COMUNISMO.
te saluda un marxista ortodoxo


----------



## rejon (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## numancia (16 Jun 2021)

Hay que tener cojones para vivir fuera de Cuba y sacar algo positivo de ese sistema.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Jun 2021)

Fidel dio las casas del malecon de la Habana, una de las mejores zonas de la ciudad , a negros partidarios suyos.


Han transformado esa zona de lujo para la epoca en una cloaca.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Jun 2021)

Cuba y el socialismo-marxismo no han cambiado nada en los últimos 100 años (bueno, Cuba realmente no ha cambiado nada desde finales de los 50, y si lo ha hecho es a peor).


----------



## cripton36 (16 Jun 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Fidel dio las casas del malecon de la Habana, una de las mejores zonas de la ciudad , a negros partidarios suyos.
> 
> 
> Han transformado esa zona de lujo para la epoca en una cloaca.



todo lo que dio, fue ROBADO
te saluda un marxista


----------



## eltonelero (16 Jun 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...




Poner un videoclip musical de Cuba es como ponerle a un guiri esto y decirle que es la España real:


----------



## cripton36 (16 Jun 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Cuba y el socialismo-marxismo no han cambiado nada en los últimos 100 años (bueno, Cuba realmente no ha cambiado nada desde finales de los 50, y si lo ha hecho es a peor).



el SOCIALISMO no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el MARXISMO. el SOCIALISMO es hijo del capitalismo
existe una cosa que los izquierdistas capitalistas llaman SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA que tampoco tiene relacion con el MARXISMO, porque es un CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO , al igual que cuba
les saluda un marxista


----------



## Cesar1992 (16 Jun 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


>



Así será Barcelona en unos años.

Por cierto, lástima que Cuba esté así, le hubiera ido mejor siendo una provincia de España


----------



## Cesar1992 (16 Jun 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> ***



No veas con los antidepresivos, cada año va in crescendo. Habría que indagar cual es el motivo para que se consuma cada año más antidepresivos.


----------



## Cesar1992 (16 Jun 2021)

DUDH dijo:


> Comunismo sí, bloqueo y puteo internacional, también.



El bloqueo, creo, que es sólo con EEUU, Cuba es libre de vender sus productos a cualquier país que no sea EEUU.


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Jun 2021)

Cesar1992 dijo:


> No veas con los antidepresivos, cada año va in crescendo. Habría que indagar cual es el motivo para que se consuma cada año más antidepresivos.



Los rojos y sus rojadas. Y las charos de las consultas de la SS. Ergo,los rojos.


----------



## Jose (16 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> eso casi casi ya estaba asi hace 10 años.



Los progres lo llaman el Paseo con encanto del malecón, donde puedes ver edificios de antaño con ligeros desconchados que lo hacen más encantador si cabe. 
La puta realidad es que la gente malvive con menos de un dólar al día. 
Destruir un país y una sociedad cuesta poco, hacerlo próspero es difícil y largo en el tiempo.


----------



## cripton36 (16 Jun 2021)

Jose dijo:


> Los progres lo llaman el Paseo con encanto del malecón, donde puedes ver edificios de antaño con ligeros desconchados que lo hacen más encantador si cabe.
> La puta realidad es que la gente malvive con menos de un dólar al día.
> Destruir un país y una sociedad cuesta poco, hacerlo próspero es difícil y largo en el tiempo.



malecon que construyeron los marines estadounidenses
te saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (16 Jun 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Depende de cómo se interprete el término 'comunismo'. Puede entenderse como colectivista-totalitario. Ni Marx ni Engels aclararon cómo había de ser la 'dictadura proletaria'...
> 
> Y tienes razón, el colectivismo totalitario ha funcionado en otros países, y en ese sentido, es exportable, pero solo para asiáticos 'del tipo chino'. O mongoloide, que se decía antes...



no lo dijeron claramente, pero si esta implicito en sus escritos. el comunismo nunca ha existido. lo que existio y existe es el SOCIALISMO con diferentes apellidos. sin embargo el socialismo es un producto capitalista, su unica politica es la DISTRIBUCION.
te saluda un marxista


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Jun 2021)

No tienen nada, pero son felices y ecosostenibles.


----------



## Lester_33 (16 Jun 2021)

cripton36 dijo:


> no lo dijeron claramente, pero si esta implicito en sus escritos. el comunismo nunca ha existido. lo que existio y existe es el SOCIALISMO con diferentes apellidos. sin embargo el socialismo es un producto capitalista, su unica politica es la DISTRIBUCION.
> te saluda un marxista



Es verdad.

El marxismo y el socialismo no tienen nada que ver con el comunismo.

Y el comunismo no tiene nada, pero nada que ver con la miseria, la ruina y la muerte.

Especialmente cuando fracasan con tantísimo éxito como en Cuba (donde han conseguido que haya escasez de azúcar) o en Venezuela, primer país del mundo por reservas de petróleo (más que Arabia Saudí, Kuwait o Irán) donde han conseguido que haya escasez de carburantes.

Quién tiene la culpa de esos indudables éxitos es el capitalismo.

Y los marcianos. Los marcianos también.


----------



## cripton36 (16 Jun 2021)

Lester_33 dijo:


> Es verdad.
> 
> El marxismo y el socialismo no tienen nada que ver con el comunismo.
> 
> ...



parece ser que te gustan las COMEDIAS POLITICAS.
todo lo que has escrito es contradictorio. en ningun momento he defendido AL SOCIALISMO CUBANO ni el norcorean ni chino ni venezolano. todo lo contrario. pero no se puede hacer nada contra el, sino sabemos identificar los conceptos.
socialismo es una politica DISTRIBUTIVA CAPITALISTA.
comunismo es un sistema de produccion totalmente diferente al capitalista, en el no podras ver ni EL TRABAJO ASALARIADO, BANCOS, COMERCIOS, PRECIOS, VALORES NI ESTADO. lo contrario ni es comunismo ni nada que se lo parezca.
el socialismo no es creado por marxistas, es creado por las izquierdas capitalistas basadas en la politica leninista
te saluda un marxista


----------



## Cesar1992 (16 Jun 2021)

Desgraciadamente Cuba fue regalada por el gobierno central, sólo hay que leer las memorias de Valeriano Weyler para ver el pasotismo de los políticos liberales, prácticamente les regalaron Cuba, Filipinas y Puerto Rico. Según Weyler, a los políticos de Madrid les importaba un bledo las provincias de ultramar, ahí cada uno se peleaba para ver quien mandaba más y quien tenía más poder. Más o menos como ahora...


----------



## duf28 (17 Jun 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


>



Supongo que el bloqueo americano tampoco tuvo nada que ver...

Pero vamos, que ni unos, ni otros.

Preciosa la Habana..y decadente.


----------



## cripton36 (17 Jun 2021)

duf28 dijo:


> Supongo que el bloqueo americano tampoco tuvo nada que ver...
> 
> Pero vamos, que ni unos, ni otros.
> 
> Preciosa la Habana..y decadente.



no existe tal BLOQUEO. eso solo existio en sudafrica para acabar con la separacion racial y fue muy eficaz.
lo que existe es un EMBARGO para recuperar las propiedades que los hacendados castros ROBARON Y AUN ROBAN
te saluda un marxista


----------



## birdland (17 Jun 2021)

La culpa es del capitalismo 
tienen una sanidad y educación de Puta madre 

la virgensanta que tontos son los progues ...y mientras los castro mandando millones para suiza


----------



## cripton36 (17 Jun 2021)

birdland dijo:


> La culpa es del capitalismo
> tienen una sanidad y educación de Puta madre
> 
> la virgensanta que tontos son los progues ...y mientras los castro mandando millones para suiza



la culpa es de los CAPITALISTAS DE IZQUIERDAS, que son los seguidores del LENINISMO y creadores del CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO para enriquecerse obteniendo el 100% de ganancias
te saluda un marxista


----------



## Honkytonk Man (17 Jun 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga pero a mi Cuba me gusta.
> 
> Es un país con mucho encanto y mucha magia. Ahí no ha llegado la puta globalización de los cojones destructora de la identidad cultural de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



Te llamaba papi y te comía la polla y se dejaba azotar el culo porque quería salir de allí y que te la trajeras a España, IMBÉCIL.


----------



## Rovusthiano (17 Jun 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Él es cirujano y gana 50€/mes al cambio, que no da ni para comer. Tiene un Chevrolet del 50 y pico que arregla como puede (bueno, como todo el mundo allí) y en la parte de atrás de la casa ha puesto un pequeño corral para criar unas gallinas, que la proteína escasea. Su hijo mayor, médico también, está haciendo lo posible para venir a España.
> 
> Ah, y desde hace un tiempo alquilan una habitación de la casa a turistas; eso sí, avisando de los cortes de luz y agua diarios.
> 
> Un paraíso, oiga. Viva Fidel, y tal.



Lo peor de todo es que si le dejasen vender el Chevrolet le da para comprarse un Tata o algún otro coche sin electrónica y vivir 10 años sin estrecheces.


----------



## Rovusthiano (17 Jun 2021)

ashe dijo:


> Es lo mismo que en la URSS, los sistemas de ese tipo hace que la natalidad caiga a mínimos en parte por ser una sociedad un tanto frustada con el pensamiento que están fomentando hoy día en occidente "para que traer hijos si van a mal vivir como yo"



La natalidad cae por lo mismo que cayó en España al poner las autonomías: con tanto impuesto la gente no puede permitirse tener hijos porque no tienen un puto duro.


----------



## Rovusthiano (17 Jun 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> No te enteras de nada.
> 
> El turista tiene el CUC. 1 CUC = 1 DOLAR.
> 
> ...



El CUC no existe desde principios de año.


----------



## cripton36 (17 Jun 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> No tienen nada, pero son felices y ecosostenibles.



muy buen chiste jaaa jaaa FELICES Y AUTOSOSTENIBLES JAAAA JAAAA
te saluda un marxista


----------



## Cesar1992 (17 Jun 2021)

Como mínimo pueden negociar con Europa.

"La UE rechaza frontalmente la aplicación extraterritorial de la Helms Burton"

De todos modos, esa ley, según veo, solo afecta a EEUU y a su primo tonto Canadá. Si esa ley sirviera de algo, no tendríamos puros habanos por ejemplo. 

Todas las empresas de puros habanos fueron expropiadas por el gobierno de Castro, sus propietarios eran principalmente españoles y luego está Davidoff que es suizo nacido en Ucrania (si mal no recuerdo) y no he visto ninguna reclamación, al contrario, tabacalera española (ahora Altadis) compró el 49% (si no me equivoco) de Habanos SA (empresa cubana estatal).


Pero no sabía que EEUU está ahí, aún tocándole los huevos a Cuba y con leyes que no van a ningún sitio, a menos que caiga el régimen que eso ya sería otra historia.

Ya verás que cuando caiga el régimen, si es que cae, no devolverán ni 1$ de las empresas españolas que fueron expropiadas por Castro y se harán con el control del tabaco cubano desde Nueva York. La familia "Gener" sería propietaria de las tierras de Hoyo de Monterrey (una marca de puros muy buena) me apuesto un ojo a que no le devuelven ni 1 kg de tierra de los terrenos, ni siquiera una caja de puros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2021)

comparan el coronavirus con lo de las torres gemelas y las imágenes machaconas que en los países satélites como España y en Estados Unidos volvía a poner en bucle del avión estrellándose y las torres derrumbándose .

A estas alturas de la película , ahora sí que son creíbles las teorías de que todo fue provocado por los propios americanos , bueno , los judíos anglosajones que dirigen la economía mundial y necesitan sus ciclos y sus cracks para recoger el beneficio del dinero fiduciario ( dinero inventado ) y vuelta a empezar.

Los mismos que lanzaron las bombas atómicas matando a cientos de miles de personas inocentes , causaron millones de muertos en Corea y Vietnam de gente que defendía su país de los invasores , los mismos que derrotaron a Europa matando a 70 millones de personas en la segunda guerra mundial destruyendo ciudades enteras con la gente dentro de sus casas .....

¿ qué importa tirar un par de edificios casi vacíos que eran solo cristal y acero si el beneficio al justificar las guerras saqueadoras es infinitamente mayor ?

Las torres gemelas fueron el típico truco de justificación para iniciar la guerra como Pearl Harbor que pasó a la historia como una gran catástrofe cuando realmente todos los barcos menos uno , fueron reparados a los pocos meses .

Lo mismo el coronavirus que ya ha quedado más que claro que es una maniobra para algún fin socioeconómico que está por ver . Empieza a tomar forma señalar a China como culpable del desastre e ir a pedirle cuentas . China ( que no tendría culpa de nada de todo esto y que mira con perplejidad todo lo que han montado , recordemos que fuera de lo de Wuhan , los 1.400 millones de chinos no han sido afectados ) pues los americanos les pedirán compensación por los graves daños a la economía occidental ( la montaña de divisas ) . Los chinos se negarán y empezará el festival de fuegos artificiales nucleares.

Hacen siempre igual , la guerra contra España para quitarnos Cuba y mucho ojo , que el mismo plan están haciendo con Cataluña y País Vasco. Pretenden descuartizar España financiando patrañas nacionalistas porque es el sentimiento territorial propio de los monos y muy fácil de arengar.


*Estados Unidos. 24 de Abril de 1898 España declara la Guerra a Estados Unidos.*

España pierde la guerra. Cuba, Puerto Rico, Filipinas y Guam pasan a ser controlados por Estados Unidos.

las boyantes economías experimentaron en el último tercio del siglo una crisis de crecimiento al quedar inundados los mercados internos. Se imponía la necesidad de abrir nuevas rutas comerciales e incorporar nuevos territorios que absorbiesen la producción industrial y proveyesen de materias primas a las nuevas industrias.

Así, en la Conferencia de Berlín de 1884 las potencias europeas decidieron repartirse sus áreas de expansión en el continente africano, con el fin de no llegar a la guerra entre ellas. Otros acuerdos similares delimitaron zonas de influencia en Asia y especialmente en China, donde se llegó a diseñar un plan para desmembrar el país, que no pudo llevarse a cabo al desatarse la Primera Guerra Mundial.

Estados Unidos, que no participaron en el reparto de África ni de Asia, fijaron su área de expansión inicial en la región del Caribe y, en menor medida, en el Pacífico, donde su influencia ya se había dejado sentir en Hawái y Japón. Tanto en una zona como en otra se encontraban valiosas colonias españolas (Cuba y Puerto Rico en el Caribe, Filipinas, las Carolinas y las Marianas en el Pacífico) que resultarían una presa fácil debido a la fuerte crisis política que sacudía su metrópoli desde el final del reinado de Isabel II. En el caso de Cuba, su fuerte valor económico, agrícola y estratégico ya había provocado numerosas ofertas de compra de la isla por parte de varios presidentes estadounidenses (John Quincy Adams, James Polk, James Buchanan y Ulysses Grant), que el gobierno español siempre rechazó. Cuba no sólo era una cuestión de prestigio para España, sino que se trataba de uno de sus territorios más ricos y el tráfico comercial de su capital, La Habana, era comparable al que registraba en la misma época Barcelona.
La escalada de recelos entre los gobiernos de EE. UU. y España fue en aumento, mientras en la prensa de ambos países se daban fuertes campañas de desprestigio contra el adversario. En América se insistía una y otra vez en la valentía de los héroes cubanos, a los que se mostraba como unos libertadores luchando por liberarse del yugo de un gobierno y un país que era descrito como tiránico, corrupto, analfabeto y caótico. Por su parte, los españoles, que no tenían ninguna duda de la intención de EE UU. por anexionarse la isla, dibujaban a unos hacendados avariciosos y arrogantes, sostenidos por una nación de ladrones indisciplinados, sin historia ni tradición militar, a los que España debería dar una lección.


El hundimiento del Maine

Con la excusa de asegurar los intereses de los residentes estadounidenses en la isla, el gobierno estadounidense envió a La Habana el acorazado de segunda clase Maine. El viaje era más bien una maniobra intimidatoria y de provocación hacia España, que se mantenía firme en el rechazo de la propuesta de compra realizada por los Estados Unidos sobre Cuba y Puerto Rico. El 25 de enero de 1898, el Maine hacía su entrada en La Habana sin haber avisado previamente de su llegada, lo que era contrario a las prácticas diplomáticas tanto de la época como actuales. En correspondencia a este hecho, el gobierno español envió al crucero Vizcaya al puerto de Nueva York.

a las 21:40 del 15 de febrero de 1898, una explosión ilumina el puerto de La Habana. El Maine había saltado por los aires. De los 355 tripulantes, murieron 254 hombres y 2 oficiales. El resto de la oficialidad disfrutaba, a esas horas, de un baile dado en su honor por las autoridades españolas.

Sin esperar el resultado de una investigación, la prensa sensacionalista de William Randolph Hearst publicaba al día siguiente el siguiente titular: «El barco de guerra Maine partido por la mitad por un artefacto infernal secreto del enemigo».

documentos desclasificados por el gobierno de EE.UU. sobre la Operación Mangosta (proyecto para la invasión de Cuba posterior al fracaso de Bahía de Cochinos) avalan la polémica hipótesis de que la explosión fue causada en realidad por el propio gobierno de EE.UU. con el objeto de tener un pretexto para declarar la guerra a España.

España negó desde el principio que tuviera algo que ver con la explosión del Maine, pero la campaña mediática realizada desde los periódicos de William Randolph Hearst, hoy día el Grupo Hearst, uno de los principales imperios mediáticos del mundo, convencieron a la mayoría de los estadounidenses de la culpabilidad de España.

EE.UU. acusó a España del hundimiento y declaró un ultimátum en el que se le exigía la retirada de Cuba, además de empezar a movilizar voluntarios antes de recibir respuesta. Por su parte, el gobierno español rechazó cualquier vinculación con el hundimiento del Maine y se negó a plegarse al ultimátum estadounidense, declarándole la guerra en caso de invasión de sus territorios, aunque, sin ningún aviso, Cuba ya estaba bloqueada por la flota estadounidense.

Comenzaba así la Guerra Hispano-Estadounidense, que con posterioridad se extendería a otras colonias españolas como Puerto Rico, Filipinas y Guam


A la postre, *Cuba se convertiría en el gran garito y vertedero de la mafia italoamericana*. Las compañías fruteras del continente camparían a sus anchas practicando un cuasi esclavismo con la población local, mientras una feroz dictadura se abatía sobre este castigado pueblo.

Toda una época. *Donde antes no se ponía el sol, solo quedaban los vestigios y la historia de un gran imperio.*

Un siglo después el gobierno de EEUU asumiría públicamente que la llamada “voladura” del Maine había sido un accidente. Un poco tarde.



*Estados Unidos. Hoy 24 de Abril de 1898 España declara la Guerra a Estados Unidos. — Español*
España pierde la guerra. Cuba, Puerto Rico, Filipinas y Guam pasan a ser controlados por Estados Unidos. La Guerra hispano-estadounidense se desató entre España y los Estados Unidos de América en 1898, durante la infancia del rey Alfonso XIII, cuando ejercía la regencia la reina María Cristina...
www.efemeridespedrobeltran.com










*La guerra de Cuba: por qué la perdimos y cómo pudimos evitarlo*
Ríos de tinta han corrido sobre uno de los hechos más controvertidos de la reciente historia moderna y que, a la postre, ha sido un canon de actuación muy repetido




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## cripton36 (17 Jun 2021)

eso solo le pasa a los LADRONES.
segun el EMBARGO toda mercancia cubana fuera de cuba deberia ser embargada en compensacion con el robo de la familia de hacendados CASTRO RUZ
te saluda un marxista


----------



## Lester_33 (17 Jun 2021)

A mí me parece que al final va a ser que el capitalismo es un comunismo de derechas.

Y el socialismo será entonces un capitalismo pero digamos "no comunista" sino simplemente socialista. Es decir, marxista pero de un marxismo más que nada _capitalista._

Vamos, que con el tema de cambiar a las cosas de nombre (¿dónde está la bolita? ¿dónde está la bolita...?) ... y de echarle la culpa al bloqueo, al final va a resultar que la culpa de que en Venezuela y en Cuba se mueran de hambre literalmente y tengan tomates y patatas SOLO EN TEMPORADA va a ser de Franco, de Trump y de VOX...


----------



## Desencantado (18 Jun 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


>



Enrrojecer de los Muertos.

Pronto en Netflix.


----------



## cripton36 (18 Jun 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> El CUC no existe desde principios de año.



van camino a su desaparicion. pero aun circulan y tienen vigencia
te saluda un marxista


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2022)

​


----------

